# Reasons For Leaving Mexico



## The Largisimo (Mar 30, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone. I have been a long time lurker here. I have learned a great deal and I am very thankful for all of you for taking your time to share your expertise about Mexico. Recent threads have mentioned a few people going through considerable effort and expense to move to Mexico only to return home almost immediately (6 days to 2 months). Both of those stories involve couples. I am single and hoping to retire soon (months). Upon my retirement I am hoping to live abroad for a few years and am searching out possible locations. Certain cities in Mexico are on my short list of places to start and I hope to visit the one that currently excites me the most in July (Xalapa). Most of you folks have been around a long time. I would love to hear "war stories" you may be familiar with of single males leaving Mexico shortly after arrival to help me anticipate the unexpected. I am not expecting to buy property unless I have been there a few years. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

The Largisimo said:


> Good Morning Everyone. I have been a long time lurker here. I have learned a great deal and I am very thankful for all of you for taking your time to share your expertise about Mexico. Recent threads have mentioned a few people going through considerable effort and expense to move to Mexico only to return home almost immediately (6 days to 2 months). Both of those stories involve couples. I am single and hoping to retire soon (months). Upon my retirement I am hoping to live abroad for a few years and am searching out possible locations. Certain cities in Mexico are on my short list of places to start and I hope to visit the one that currently excites me the most in July (Xalapa). Most of you folks have been around a long time. I would love to hear "war stories" you may be familiar with of single males leaving Mexico shortly after arrival to help me anticipate the unexpected. I am not expecting to buy property unless I have been there a few years. Thanks for any input.


First off, welcome to the Forum!

I am a single woman who is enjoying a happy retirement in Mexico, but I must admit that before moving here permanently, I had lived here on a couple of occasions and spent many vacations in Mexico, so moving here was a bit like coming home. After reading your post, I went over in my mind the names of single men I have known who moved to Mexico, and all of them are still here! Some are still working and others are retired.

I think your plan of coming for a longish vacation in July and spending it in Jalapa, with a mind toward living there permanently, is a good way to begin your "research". One of our long-time forum members, joaquinx, lives in Jalapa, and no doubt he will soon join in on this conversation and tell you why he chose Jalapa and how much he likes living there. Good luck!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Wether you will enjoy Mexico or any other country pretty much depends on yours needs and personality rather than on Mexico. If you are flexible and can adapt easily you will enjoy it. If you like a control environement and cannot adapt you will not.
We ae a couple and dcided to move to Mexico inJanuary, never spent time here outside of vacations and had no problems adapting. You just have to go with the flow .
We did not speak a word of Spanish, never been in the area bought a house on the first week I visited and have been here living happily for 13 years. 
We have no kids so it probably make a big difference , have no family we are close to in the States and a large family I am very close to in France but with skype it is easier to be away than it used to be.

Many reasons for leaving Mexico I have heard are missing grand children and family and health issues.,


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The Largisimo said:


> Good Morning Everyone. I have been a long time lurker here. I have learned a great deal and I am very thankful for all of you for taking your time to share your expertise about Mexico. Recent threads have mentioned a few people going through considerable effort and expense to move to Mexico only to return home almost immediately (6 days to 2 months). Both of those stories involve couples. I am single and hoping to retire soon (months). Upon my retirement I am hoping to live abroad for a few years and am searching out possible locations. Certain cities in Mexico are on my short list of places to start and I hope to visit the one that currently excites me the most in July (Xalapa). Most of you folks have been around a long time. I would love to hear "war stories" you may be familiar with of single males leaving Mexico shortly after arrival to help me anticipate the unexpected. I am not expecting to buy property unless I have been there a few years. Thanks for any input.


While I'm certain there are men who come to Mexico and then decide to leave within the first year, we don't read about or hear from them ... on this or on other Mexico-specific forums, from what I recall. Maybe _machismo_ prevents/impeds the men from sharing those stories.

Adequately preparing oneself in advance for the transition to a country in which we were not born, which has a culture and language different than our own and where we do not have family or friends ... takes considerable time and effort. My observation and sense has been that many, maybe most expats contemplating such a move make the move woefully unprepared. The thing which I believe most frustrates newbie Expats is not understanding what's going on around them. The language. The culture. Don't make the move without first having achieved the ability to communicate in Spanish. At least learn basic Spanish, a foundation upon which you can build.

A single person needs to be a social person. More of an extrovert than an introvert. Inquisitive. Probing. A Conversationalist. My experience has been that many people, throughout Mexico, will lend a helping hand, give advice (sometimes good, sometimes bad) if we demonstrate the willingness to get to get to know them.

Small town/city life is very different than big city experience. Everyone in the small town will know your business. It's no different in Mexico than in Iowa, as an example. And as a foreigner you'll likely stand-out. Everyone will know what/who you are by your appearance and accent. So you have to be accustomed to standing out, being different than the others around you. Not everybody is comfortable with that. And the added attention can be a plus, and a minus depending on the situation. A single man - especially one with an expat's pension/income - draws the attention from many women his own age, from what I've experienced.

So ... an enjoyable life in Mexico is probably built upon honestly recognizing/admitting why you want to live in Mexico, having the financial wherewithal to live abroad, the ability to learn the culture and the language, advance preparation ... and _rolling with the punches_ without panicking. You have to be a person who likes and understands himself, first and foremost. The rest will come .. if you give it a chance.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Small town/city life is very different than big city experience. Everyone in the small town will know your business. It's no different in Mexico than in Iowa, as an example. And as a foreigner you'll likely stand-out. Everyone will know what/who you are by your appearance and accent. So you have to be accustomed to standing out, being different than the others around you. Not everybody is comfortable with that. And the added attention can be a plus, and a minus depending on the situation. A single man - especially one with an expat's pension/income - draws the attention from many women his own age, from what I've experienced.


I think that a single man with some sort of income may also receive attention from women who are also somewhat younger than he is. And it sometimes works that way for women too. Though I live on a modest retirement income, from time to timeI have caught the eye of Mexican men somewhat younger than me.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Though I live on a modest retirement income, from time to timeI have caught the eye of Mexican men somewhat younger than me.


Congrats!


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't personally know any single males (or females) who left within a short time, only couples. But there was a guy on a forum a while back who stayed a year or so and then bailed. As I recall, he'd have gone back to the US sooner but felt he couldn't afford to make the move. My take was that he came to Mexico only because he perceived it as warm, pretty, and cheap. Nothing else seemed to interest him, and the bottom line was that he couldn't be pleased. It was *too* warm in summer, he had landlord issues, hardly anyone spoke English, there weren't enough "****** things to do", and living here wasn't as cheap as he expected since he wanted to maintain US lifestyle on a limited budget. He was more in love with the *idea* of retiring in Mexico than he was with the reality.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

makaloco said:


> I don't personally know any single males (or females) who left within a short time, only couples. But there was a guy on a forum a while back who stayed a year or so and then bailed. As I recall, he'd have gone back to the US sooner but felt he couldn't afford to make the move. My take was that he came to Mexico only because he perceived it as warm, pretty, and cheap. Nothing else seemed to interest him, and the bottom line was that he couldn't be pleased. It was *too* warm in summer, he had landlord issues, hardly anyone spoke English, there weren't enough "****** things to do", and living here wasn't as cheap as he expected since he wanted to maintain US lifestyle on a limited budget. He was more in love with the *idea* of retiring in Mexico than he was with the reality.


I don't recall this guy, but by retelling his story, you've provided a perfect recipe for how to fail as an expat in Mexico!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Longford everything you say about preparing yourself to live in a different country maybe true for you but very untrue for us. We move knowing very little and are very happy here, I jknow people who studies for years and kept coming to Mexcio and never made the move, as I said before wether you like it ir not all depends on your personality.

Xalapa is a nice and interesting city, we were visiting a few month ago but I do not thing we would have considered moving there , meanwhile I think we would have been happy in nearby Coatepec. 
The countryside is stunning, I had to visit artisans in San Miguel Aguasuelos near Naolinco an hour away from Xalapa and we loved Naolinco. 
We also love the Museum of Anthopology in Xapala. We had a great visit there then ended up in Vera Cruz which we also love during cool weather...just cannot take the heat and humidity there.

Even if Xalapa is not the place the OP wants to move to eventually, Mexico is a very big and varied country and I am sure there is a place they could be happy with meanwhile I am sure they will love their visit. Have a great time exploring the town and counryside.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

citlali said:


> Longford everything you say about preparing yourself to live in a different country maybe true for you but very untrue for us. We move knowing very little and are very happy here, I jknow people who studies for years and kept coming to Mexcio and never made the move, as I said before wether you like it ir not all depends on your personality.
> 
> Xalapa is a nice and interesting city, we were visiting a few month ago but I do not thing we would have considered moving there , meanwhile I think we would have been happy in nearby Coatepec.
> The countryside is stunning, I had to visit artisans in San Miguel Aguasuelos near Naolinco an hour away from Xalapa and we loved Naolinco.
> ...


I read your comments with interest, and agree so much with them! My experience in life has been that there simply is no "one-size fits all" way to handle life experiences... it's all entirely dependent on the degree of risk you are comfortable with, how easily you adapt (or don't), and as you succinctly put: the ability to go with the flow.

My family has longed teased my way as "free styling," and as of yet, it hasn't failed me. I don't know if that is because of luck, good (albeit risk taking) sensibilities, or just the ability to weather the down times in anticipation of the tides turning--in any case, I've never found myself in a situation that was so dire, I eternally regretted my decision. 

I love your attitude about your move, as well as your thoughts on the probable success of finding a place in Mexico that suits what people are looking for--right on!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Kimbella, like you I moved to another culture and I had no preparation for that one either first in Alabama then worked in New Your and all ove rthe West in the US and we lived for 30 years in California. I could not see retiring there and we moved to Mexico. Afer 3 years in Jalisco I decided I wanted something else and now we live 6 month in Chiapas and 6 month in Jalisco and travel quite a bit going in between. so you will find your place too if that is what you have your mind set to do, if it does not work out you can always change your mind, nothing has to be forever , if it is great if not it was not meant to be.. Good luck and have fun learning about a new culture , it will be different from California or New Zealand and that alone well make it interesting.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

citlali said:


> Thank you Kimbella, like you I moved to another culture and I had no preparation for that one either first in Alabama then worked in New Your and all ove rthe West in the US and we lived for 30 years in California. I could not see retiring there and we moved to Mexico. Afer 3 years in Jalisco I decided I wanted something else and now we live 6 month in Chiapas and 6 month in Jalisco and travel quite a bit going in between. so you will find your place too if that is what you have your mind set to do, if it does not work out you can always change your mind, nothing has to be forever , if it is great if not it was not meant to be.. Good luck and have fun learning about a new culture , it will be different from California or New Zealand and that alone well make it interesting.


I cannot add a single word that would improve on what you said above: agree 100%! It seems as though our life philosophies mirror one another. Thank you for the encouragement! Figuring out where we fit in is part of the excitement!


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

I have had neighbors here in s.Texas return due to health problems, increasing age and wanting to be closer to family


----------



## Jane Frances (May 28, 2014)

The Largisimo said:


> Good Morning Everyone. I have been a long time lurker here. I have learned a great deal and I am very thankful for all of you for taking your time to share your expertise about Mexico. Recent threads have mentioned a few people going through considerable effort and expense to move to Mexico only to return home almost immediately (6 days to 2 months). Both of those stories involve couples. I am single and hoping to retire soon (months). Upon my retirement I am hoping to live abroad for a few years and am searching out possible locations. Certain cities in Mexico are on my short list of places to start and I hope to visit the one that currently excites me the most in July (Xalapa). Most of you folks have been around a long time. I would love to hear "war stories" you may be familiar with of single males leaving Mexico shortly after arrival to help me anticipate the unexpected. I am not expecting to buy property unless I have been there a few years. Thanks for any input.


I think you will find Xalapa an excellent place to live. I have been in this area for over eight years, have not lacked for things to do here. The Orquesta Sinfónica de Xalapa is a very good orchestra and gives concerts during eight or nine months of the year. The school for foreign students (Escuela para Estudiantes Extranjeros) of the University of Veracruz offers courses in language and culture. It's fairly easy to make friends here, especially if you speak Spanish.

Some of my friends have left, but only after several years here, for a variety of reasons. One couple moved back to Mérida after five years here. Another older couple returned to Texas to be near their family after three years here. Most of my ex-pat friends have been here for at least five years. I think the folks who leave in less than a year might not have had realistic expectations of life in this part of the world. Life here is different from life in the USofA, but it's still a good life. One needs patience, of course, knowledge of Spanish, an openness to the culture, willingness to be a good neighbor, a willingness to compromise on a few things, and humility.


----------



## The Largisimo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for your responses. I am really looking forward to my trip there. I do have a basic level of Spanish and have made about a dozen trips to Spanish speaking countries in search of my El Dorado.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

The Largisimo said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your responses. I am really looking forward to my trip there. I do have a basic level of Spanish and have made about a dozen trips to Spanish speaking countries in search of my El Dorado.


Nothing to do with the topic, your nickname, it is missing a letter, shoud be larguisimo
If it means very very long
Saludos


----------



## The Largisimo (Mar 30, 2009)

No. I am happy with the spelling but thanks. It really means very very fat and was a slang nickname for an "oldies" dj where I went to school.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I did a lot of research when I chose Xalapa. I was looking for someplace in the mountains where the weather would be nicer than the beach with its heat and humidity. Xalapa is at 1400 meters and on the foothills of the sierra. I also wanted someplace that would be near to the beaches. Once again, Xalapa filled the bill with a 1 hour drive to the beaches of the Gulf. Mind you, I am talking about the beaches north of the port of Veracruz. Villa Rica being my favorite one with clean sand and water. A few small restaurants and hotels. Never crowded except for Semanta Santa. My love of coffee was another reason. A few years before while in Cuernavaca, I discovered Bola del Oro coffee and wanted to be near where I could buy that brand. 

There are not many expats here. When I do see one, it is usually some missionary or a teacher attached to the university. Someone mentioned Coatepec as a place to settle rather than Xalapa. Coatepec is wonderful colonial town and so is the nearby towns of Xico and Teocelo. 

The weather is nice. January is chilly. May is usually hot except for this year. Now it is cool with rains practically every day. Only in the late afternoon and night. 

I believe that the reason that I have been here for over 14 years is the neighborhood and the people I have met. At time my neighbor will comment that it is too quiet here. Like this morning. About the only sound I hear are the chicken in the patio. As I get older, it is nice to have places that are convenient. Such as a supermarket two blocks away, a centro de salud across the street, my doctor a block away, a bus stop nearby. 

Traffic problems come and go. Much is dependent on the teachers union and their huelgas.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

The Largisimo said:


> No. I am happy with the spelling but thanks. It really means very very fat and was a slang nickname for an "oldies" dj where I went to school.


In what language does it mean very, very fat? It's not a Spanish word, that's for sure!


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> In what language does it mean very, very fat? It's not a Spanish word, that's for sure!



Does it really matter? It is a member name not a word used in any context?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think it must be derived from that linguafranca along the border; Spanglish.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

michmex said:


> Does it really matter? It is a member name not a word used in any context?


I asked what language it was out of idle curiosity, mostly.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think it must be derived from that linguafranca along the border; Spanglish.


A language of which I have no knowledge, fortunately  .


----------



## The Largisimo (Mar 30, 2009)

Even though I am annoyed and feel hated on for something trivial I will try not to take it personally. I never even knew there was a word larguisimo so hopefully I can be forgiven for not spelling it correctly. The dj from my college town was very very fat (like me) and called himself the Largisimo. I always liked it and thought it funny so I used it. Do the more pedantic among you think this will continue to cause me to receive spelling suggestions? Would I be better of selecting a different name?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

well if you mean to say very fat the joke will be lost on anyone who speaks Spanish but it is your name and you can call yourself whatever you like, no big deal.

Gary is Mexican, LaISla is a Spanish teacher who has lived in Mexico and in SPanish countries fo a long while so the Spanglish joke was lost on them and on me too as we do not hear much Spanglish down here.
No big deal no pont getting all in a knot about it. Fat is not something that comes to mind with we see your name.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> In what language does it mean very, very fat? It's not a Spanish word, that's for sure!


English ..... large-isimo


----------



## The Largisimo (Mar 30, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> I did a lot of research when I chose Xalapa. I was looking for someplace in the mountains where the weather would be nicer than the beach with its heat and humidity. Xalapa is at 1400 meters and on the foothills of the sierra. I also wanted someplace that would be near to the beaches. Once again, Xalapa filled the bill with a 1 hour drive to the beaches of the Gulf. Mind you, I am talking about the beaches north of the port of Veracruz. Villa Rica being my favorite one with clean sand and water. A few small restaurants and hotels. Never crowded except for Semanta Santa. My love of coffee was another reason. A few years before while in Cuernavaca, I discovered Bola del Oro coffee and wanted to be near where I could buy that brand.
> 
> There are not many expats here. When I do see one, it is usually some missionary or a teacher attached to the university. Someone mentioned Coatepec as a place to settle rather than Xalapa. Coatepec is wonderful colonial town and so is the nearby towns of Xico and Teocelo.
> 
> ...


Joaquinx, thanks for your comments. I have read your writings through the years and they have influenced the positive feelings I have about Xalapa as a starting point. The weather is definitely a positive to me. If all goes as planned I hope to be there the week of 7/14 or 7/28 to check the place out.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The Largisimo said:


> Do the more pedantic among you think this will continue to cause me to receive spelling suggestions? Would I be better of selecting a different name?


We participate anonymously on an internet forum (anonymous for the most part, for most of us), so I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about what others think we should or shouldn't choose as a screen name. You can't please everyone. Nor should you be made to think you have to. You have the choice, though, since you're participation is rather new here ... to select a new, different screen name and participate using that ... if it makes you feel more comfortable. It people continue to pick at you over this it might detract from the good things we expect you to write about in the future.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are wise to avoid taking a friendly ribbing as anything but that; we are just pulling your leg. So, if you are truly a bit overweight, it is perfectly acceptable in Mexico to be called gordito, but, as others have noted, largisimo just doesn‘t translate.
In any case, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

This confusion of the meaning of "largisimo"is all the fault of those damned false cognates, pairs of words in two different languages that seem to have the same meaning but don't. The most dangerous example is "embarazada" and "embarrassed" since the first of these words means "pregnant"! In Spanish "largo" means "long", not "large", not as problematic as "embarazada" and "embarrassed" but still confusing for people who are newcomers to the Spanish language.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> This confusion of the meaning of "largisimo"is all the fault of those damned false cognates, pairs of words in two different languages that seem to have the same meaning but don't. The most dangerous example is "embarazada" and "embarrassed" since the first of these words means "pregnant"! In Spanish "largo" means "long", not "large", not as problematic as "embarazada" and "embarrassed" but still confusing for people who are newcomers to the Spanish language.


The one I like is "groseria". I had a friend who was just learning Spanish ask for a "groseria" while looking for a grocery store once.

In Spanish a "groseria" is a profanity or a vulgarity. It is not a profane word, it is the name for profane words.


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

You guys get hung up on something small and lose focus of the point of the thread.....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We are just having fun on an otherwise boring day. It is entertaining, as well as informative, to discuss this screen name used by a new member, and yes, we are pulling his chain just a bit. That can happen with new folks and we hope they join in the conversation in the friendly spirit in which it is intended. 
Hey, you are new! You could be next.
Obviously most of us have not left Mexico, although some of us are very old and may not be sure just where we are at any given moment. What the heck is a _*given monent*_?


----------



## Zsape (May 29, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> We are just having fun on an otherwise boring day. It is entertaining, as well as informative, to discuss this screen name used by a new member, and yes, we are pulling his chain just a bit. That can happen with new folks and we hope they join in the conversation in the friendly spirit in which it is intended.


How does a newer user discern the "friendly spirit"? Does this usually occur after they have expressed hurt feelings and run home crying?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zsape said:


> How does a newer user discern the "friendly spirit"? Does this usually occur after they have expressed hurt feelings and run home crying?


Run home crying - surely you jest!


----------



## Zsape (May 29, 2014)

Of course I jest. I was just..." having fun on an otherwise boring day".


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

You guys are funny. I do see the humor now.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Zsape said:


> How does a newer user discern the "friendly spirit"? Does this usually occur after they have expressed hurt feelings and run home crying?


It is probably not always obvious.

One characteristic of this forum (and others) is that many of the members are regulars who all know each other, at least they know each others online personae. So some of the context for a post may be well understood by the regulars, but is totally unclear to a newcomer. It can lead to misunderstandings.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> It is probably not always obvious.
> 
> One characteristic of this forum (and others) is that many of the members are regulars who all know each other, at least they know each others online personae. So some of the context for a post may be well understood by the regulars, but is totally unclear to a newcomer. It can lead to misunderstandings.


We certainly don't want to scare away new forum members, do we, TG? Maybe we should try using more smiley faces to make it clear that our intentions are benign.


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

I can't wait to be in Mexico and meet the crew in person, in each city. In the mean time I will continue to "chime" in....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sedway said:


> I can't wait to be in Mexico and meet the crew in person, in each city. In the mean time I will continue to "chime" in....


Please do! Are you planning to make a grand tour of Mexico before deciding where to put down your new roots?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> The one I like is "groseria". I had a friend who was just learning Spanish ask for a "groseria" while looking for a grocery store once.
> 
> In Spanish a "groseria" is a profanity or a vulgarity. It is not a profane word, it is the name for profane words.


Continuing in the "beating boredom by keeping this thread off topic" spirit of the day, I recall seeing a "groceteria" in the Hispanic part of some US city (can't remember which one) along with the more ubiquitous "washateria". 

Now, I might get jumped all over by purists, but I have a confession...

When I'm speaking with friends who are completely bilingual Spanish/ English I actually enjoy our fully bilingual conversations. It's not quite Spanglish in the sense of "groceteria", but rather just being so comfortable in both languages that conversation flows back and forth between the two. Some ideas can be better expressed in one language, some are better in the other, and sometimes you realize that mid-sentence, so you switch. 

And I rather like "large-isimo" as a play on words - Largisimo could also have musical connotations, although in a musical context it would indicate slow and dignified.


----------



## Jane Frances (May 28, 2014)

I'm a new member. I think respect is an important aspect of any conversation, online or in person. "Think before you post" is a good motto in any forum. Rather than smiley faces, maybe a bit of care - editing, deleting, perhaps, before we post.

The weather here the Xalapa area has remained the same for about three weeks: lovely sunny mornings and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Yesterday's storm started around 3.30, just as my small singing group was starting. One of my dogs is terrified of thunder and cohetes, but after a couple minutes of craziness, our singing seemed to help calm her down. Fortunately, the storm lasted only an hour.


----------



## BirthAbroad (May 18, 2014)

ojosazules11 said:


> Continuing in the "beating boredom by keeping this thread off topic" spirit of the day, I recall seeing a "groceteria" in the Hispanic part of some US city (can't remember which one) along with the more ubiquitous "washateria".
> 
> Now, I might get jumped all over by purists, but I have a confession...
> 
> ...


My confession is that I was in downtown Chihuahua once, and there was a tourist couple shopping in an artisan shop and they kept asking the shopkeeper where they could find an "Ah Tey Eme." Perhaps it was schadenfreude that kept me from helping the lost souls, but I waited until they left to explain to the shopkeeper that they wanted a "cajero automatico."


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I sure hope I am not around you if I need help.


----------



## Jane Frances (May 28, 2014)

BirthAbroad said:


> My confession is that I was in downtown Chihuahua once, and there was a tourist couple shopping in an artisan shop and they kept asking the shopkeeper where they could find an "Ah Tey Eme." Perhaps it was schadenfreude that kept me from helping the lost souls, but I waited until they left to explain to the shopkeeper that they wanted a "cajero automatico."



Here in the Xalapa area, "Ah-Tay-Eme" is often used for cajero automatico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am sure the shopkeeper appreciated losing a sale as well.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jane Frances said:


> Here in the Xalapa area, "Ah-Tay-Eme" is often used for cajero automatico.


As far as I know, in all Mexico we say cajero automatico, since most people don't speak English, we don't say ATM, it means nothing to Mexicans


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> As far as I know, in all Mexico we say cajero automatico, since most people don't speak English, we don't say ATM, it means nothing to Mexicans


It's real nice to have a Mexican on this forum to correct we gringos.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


BirthAbroad said:



My confession is that I was in downtown Chihuahua once, and there was a tourist couple shopping in an artisan shop and they kept asking the shopkeeper where they could find an "Ah Tey Eme." Perhaps it was schadenfreude that kept me from helping the lost souls, but I waited until they left to explain to the shopkeeper that they wanted a "cajero automatico."

Click to expand...

_Dawg traveled all about the world at one time in life and often had to cope with many languages with which I was unfamiliar. I found myself in recurring embarrassing situations seeking basic services to which my access was precluded or, at least, difficult, due to language barriers. That didn´t keep me from risking these adventures but perhaps I should have stayed at home in South Alabama and avoided the embarassment of trying to cope with everything from Greek to Thai to French to countless other languages but I´m pleased I continued my journeys despite my personal limitations.

Often, I needed help in odd situations and depended on others for solutions to communications problems. I fully understand the attempt to conjure a phrase such as "Ah Tey Eme" to attempt to find a way to use a cash machine. In fact, I remember trying to exchange currency in places as diverse as Dar Es Salaam and Athens in the 1960s when there were no cash machines and these transactions were far more difficult and to think that someone conversant in a language which which I was unfamiliar at the time would stand by and experience "schadenfreude" while observing my ineptitude in action and would not have the elementary courtesy to come to my aid is behavior beyond my comprehesnion. If you are going to get off your duff and see the world, take your chances and hope someone along the way has sympathy when you expeience language difficulties.

I guess "schadenfreude" can be literally translated into English as "petty".

By the way, try to say or even read "ATM" or "Cajero Automatico" in Greek or Arabic or, God help you, Chinese. If you are going to travel extensively, there are times when you will need help. I hope for your sakes, those in the vicinity who are capable of providing that help are understanding and offer a hand compassionately


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> It's real nice to have a Mexican on this forum to correct we gringos.


I don't mean to correct anyone, not in this case, anyway 
Many times I get to learn new things with the comments

In this particular case, I would be surprised if an "average" Mexican would understand if asked for an AH TEE EM
Even for an AH TE EME


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

About two months ago, I was eating some quesadillas, and this young ****** was asking to have another frijoles quesadilla, he said it was very good, I had to tell him that those were not frijoles but Huitlacoche.
Of course he liked it anyway, but at least now he would know what he was eating!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don't mean to correct anyone, not in this case, anyway
> Many times I get to learn new things with the comments
> 
> In this particular case, I would be surprised if an "average" Mexican would understand if asked for an AH TEE EM
> Even for an AH TE EME


Anymore than the average U.S. citizen would understand "Cajero Automatico". For perspective, try to imagine exchanging money in a bank in Athens or Paris in the 1960s without having achieved fluency in the local language. When Dawg was traveling to exotic places in the 1960s, getting your hands on the local currency was a full day´s task and unbelievably intimidating. Thank God for "ATMCajerosAutomaticos". 

In Addis Ababa in 1969 my wallet was stolen and I had nothing of any value in my possession at that point in a city where the language was Amharic. I had to get money wired to me from Alabama and get a new passport at the U.S. Embassy in Ethiopia´s capital city. Here we are talking about attempting to find a cash machine in Chihuahua for God´s sake. I promise you you would not enjoy my experience in Addis in those days. Give me Chihuahua anytime.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> About two months ago, I was eating some quesadillas, and this young ****** was asking to have another frijoles quesadilla, he said it was very good, I had to tell him that those were not frijoles but Huitlacoche.
> Of course he liked it anyway, but at least now he would know what he was eating!


Reading posts on the forum this morning is making me hungry - first lard-laden tamales and now huitlacoche, which I love! Did you explain to the young ****** exactly what huitlacoche is?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don't mean to correct anyone, not in this case, anyway
> Many times I get to learn new things with the comments
> 
> In this particular case, I would be surprised if an "average" Mexican would understand if asked for an AH TEE EM
> Even for an AH TE EME


Not here they know what a "AH TE EME" is but in Mexicali and TJ they know, at least the ones with a "Frequent Border Passing" visa. 

I used to call them a "Cajera Automatica" because all the cashiers seemed to be woman years ago and it was a "máquina." No one corrected me either except a 9 year old. He always corrected me.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Reading posts on the forum this morning is making me hungry - first lard-laden tamales and now huitlacoche, which I love! Did you explain to the young ****** exactly what huitlacoche is?


Corn edible fungus

He did not care about what it was, just was happy to know about what to ask for next time


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

lI guess it is the Mexican version of Noble rot.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

GARYJ65 said:


> Corn edible fungus
> 
> He did not care about what it was, just was happy to know about what to ask for next time


Difference in price I assume


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=AlanMexicali;4133338]Not here they know what a "AH TE EME" is but in Mexicali and TJ they know, at least the ones with a "Frequent Border Passing" visa. 

I used to call them a "Cajera Automatica" because all the cashiers seemed to be woman years ago and it was a "máquina." No one corrected me either except a 9 year old. He always corrected me.[/QUOTE]_

Thanks for making my day, Alan. La maquina indeed. So the solution when one is traveling about near the U.S border is to inquire: "Donde esta la maquina¨de efectivo?" which may not be precisely correct Spanish but will help you afford a bus ticket to Nuevo Laredo once passers-by exclaim in unison that it is right down the Street to your right. 

It is the essence of simple civility to help those in need of foreign origin when you see them faltering in distrees. In 1969, I was stuck out in the Tanzanian hinterlands as night was falling and that constituted an extrememly dangerous situation as I literally faced the possibility of spending the night on the veld with an almost certainty that I would be fodder for any number of wild creatures. A commercial truck driven by East Indian truckers heading for Dar Es Salaam stopped to pick me up and take me to the city, an incredibly generous act but one that had to have been extended in the wilderness to save my butt. 

By the way, in those days in East Africa, there were many white tourists driving about, many Black Africans and many East Indians. The East Indians would always give you a ride but the whites and blacks never even saw you standing there with your thumb out. Amazing.


----------

